# Joining from Sacramento



## Lawrence1 (Apr 9, 2003)

i just found out about this event and i'm interested in joining it on th 12th or whenever it gets here(sacramento area).

can you give more details about the itinerary you're going to take?

i'm interested in the No. California area. When are you guys planning to go through Sacramento(roseville,citrus heights,orangevale,folsom) and where does this event end?

How could i join ? are you stopping somewhere or how does it work?

Thanks alot,

Lawrence


----------



## shragon (Jan 20, 2003)

it's an event that takes place at cutter bmw in santa barbara this upcomig saturday. us bay area people plus some washington/oregon people are leaving this friday. you can find our caravan details here: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21110 . you'll need a place to stay friday night and possibly saturday night (depending on you). the only thing is, registration for the event is now closed, so you wouldn't be able to park your car on the lot.

bimmerfest info: http://www.bimmerfest.com/news-story.php?news_id=40


----------

